# Hickory Smoked Salmon!



## Shootlessjoe (Oct 30, 2019)

Click below for picture!

https://ibb.co/N1wY98f


I did some smoked Salmon yesterday! Turned out good! Some salt and pepper for seasoning. Added some olive oil to it, heard it helps keep it moist. It was amazing!


----------



## Shootlessjoe (Oct 30, 2019)

Also note that this is not a fresh salmon, just some Sam's club frozen fish. It was boneless and easier for me to cook.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks tasty! I love salmon


----------



## beeboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Very nice! I’m fixing to put some salmon on in a couple of hours. How long did you smoke it?


----------

